# Starting a 75 gallon...a few random questions



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Its been a while since ive been here or had a running tank. I'm setting up my 75 w a penguin hob filter as well as a canister. My question is on media placement and what media to use for the canister. My idea or thoughts on this was coarse foam, medium foam, polyester batting and then my bio ball for bacteria. 
On a filter where does the water start getting filtered first..the bottom to top or top to bottom. For my coarse foam to catch large junk would the green 3m scouring pads be good to use or are they frowned upon. I've included a pic of the stuff I would get if it is useable. I have bio balls for the bacteria..would you add anything else..ceramic rings, pot scrubbers or are the balls enough. I appreciate all the help and sure I will have many many more question being this will b the biggest tank I've owned

Jeff


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pretty sure most canister filter from bottom to top. The impeller is in the canister head to draw water up through the valve block and into the outlet tube to the tank. All 3 of mine do it that way, anyways. Different models have different setups though, so what kind are you getting? My marineland has trays stacked and my bottom tray has coarse foam, next tray is ceramic rings, then bio balls, then a bit finer foam topped with polishing pad.

Fluval has a wacky setup but pretty similar (mine is a 105) 

My Eheim 2211 is small so it only has foam in it.

I don't use my HOBs anymore out of preference to canisters. HOBs are good, but I didn't like having to turn up my tv to drown out the waterfall sound. I keep them around in case a canister craps of but hasn't happened yet


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I should get the canister tomorrow..its a (mumble) sunsun 304b(mumble). Haha. That is the order I was thinking for the canister media. Do you think the scotchbrite pads will work and be OK to use?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I wouldn't assume anything with a canister filter....there is no norm for water flow. 

My old Marineland C-series (C-530, C-360) canisters filtered bottom to top......
My FX6 filters top to bottom. 

Just looking at the internals should tell you how it works. 
Oh, and the manual just might tell you something......maybe. *pc


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know about scotch brite...what if it has chemicals you didn't know about? You can get foam for cheap in most fish stores, and even cheaper online...maybe even a craft store?


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

MriGuy85 said:


> I don't know about scotch brite...what if it has chemicals you didn't know about? You can get foam for cheap in most fish stores, and even cheaper online...maybe even a craft store?


Ohh didn't even think of a craft store. I have Michaels near me ...I'll try them. We have the LFS around but its a drive and prices are quite high. When looking for coarse or medium foam is there a certain type to look for. I use the polyester quilt batting from Walmart for the fine polishing


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I use the batting for my polishing as well, in my marineland c360. 

For mechanical filtration, here's a good place to start:
Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Mechanical Filter Media - Pads, Floss, Ceramic

If you can find that type of foam in a craft store, great! I've never looked, personally, but they have a lot of stuff that could probably be used. Just be careful you're not putting harmful toxins in your canister...


----------

